# changing bag



## nealjpage (May 27, 2006)

Who here has used a changing bag before?  I just can't seem to get on the ball to build my darkroom but would like to at least process my film.  Is it easy to use these things?  Pros/cons?  Thanks in advance


----------



## hans (May 27, 2006)

if the bag is big enough it should be o.k. to get film into a dev.  tank.
I got one but thats just to small for that,, I have done it but it was not easy,, .. cant you create a small dark room , a closset perhaps ? that you can use until you got a propper dark room set up ? if you wait until its dark outside and there are no lights on , lots of clossets work just fine ! or perhaps a bath room ?


----------



## mysteryscribe (May 27, 2006)

My dark room is a changing bag streched over a cardboard box.  The box is wrapped with black trash bags and the bag just covers the front so that I can get film and a tank in through the arm holes.  You could do something with the back of the box if that isnt to you liking but it works fine for me.


----------



## stingray (May 27, 2006)

i change all my film under my doona! it's okay even broad daylight and i've never had a problem with fogging even 3200 film.


----------



## benhasajeep (May 27, 2006)

Changing bags are not that bad to use.  They also have changing tents now (bags with wire that holds them up like camping tents).  I use a Jobo processor and do 8 rolls at a time so the tube is pretty long.  But have no problem at all with everything in the bag.  I have a large bag and a small bag.


----------



## nealjpage (May 27, 2006)

stingray said:
			
		

> i change all my film under my doona! it's okay even broad daylight and i've never had a problem with fogging even 3200 film.



what's a doona?:er:


----------



## Jeff Canes (May 27, 2006)

nealjpage said:
			
		

> what's a doona?:er:


 
google, bedding


----------



## mysteryscribe (May 28, 2006)

You loaded film into a tank for processing, in the daylight, under a blanket,  and never fogged any.  I stand in awe...


----------



## KevinR (May 28, 2006)

Prefer to use a changing bag than a light tight room. The total darkness weirds me out.


----------



## mysteryscribe (May 28, 2006)

My balance is gone.. I can't work in the dark anymore.  

I prefer a changing bag even to cut paper for  paper negatives.  That's why mine is draped over the front of a large cardboard box.  The box is wrapped in black plastic.  Plenty of room to work plus i have a smaller box attached to the rear to store paper and film.  It's a good system for me.

The tent would be better if you had to break it down for storage though.


----------



## Torus34 (May 28, 2006)

Most houses or apartments have a closet or room which can easily be made totally dark at night. In my house, that's the stairwell leading to the attic. That's all you need to load a film tank. If you're not sure that it's totally dark, use a couple of black garbage bags, one inside another.


----------

